# Who wins this weekend? NFL Playoffs



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

*Bengals* @ Texans- lost faith in Texans
Vikings @ *Packers*- obviously pulling for AD
Colts @ *Ravens*
Seahawks @ *Redskins*- toughest game to pick IMO. Young QBs, if it was in Seattle I would probably go Seattle.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> *Bengals* @ Texans- lost faith in Texans
> Vikings @ *Packers*- obviously pulling for AD
> Colts @ *Ravens*
> Seahawks @ *Redskins*- toughest game to pick IMO. Young QBs, if it was in Seattle I would probably go Seattle.


These are all tough matchups.

I'm going to Houston against Cincinatti but I am not sure of it at all. I think Houston has the edge when it comes to offense but man their defense has slipped so much lately it's crazy. If their defense pulls it together they should win.

Vikings and Packers is another really good one. I don't know who to pick but I'm pulling for the Vikings.

I'm taking the Ravens over the Colts. Indi plays some good football but I think the Ravens will come into this one motivated and get the win. They have too many weapons for the Colts.

I am obviously going for the Redskins in the final game but they have a much better chance than most people are giving them. Their offense has been a nightmare for defenses this year. They have so many options and they got the biggest steal in the draft in Alfred Morris IMO. That and Seattle is a much different team when playing away. Still very good and solid but not the same. This is the best matchup of the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Houston, Indy, Green Bay, and Seattle.


----------

